# IUI cancelled, reduced dose of drugs next time?!



## pinkfairy (May 5, 2010)

Dear Ladies,

This is my first post on here. I was due to start IUI in September but it was cancelled due to there being over 10 follicles in each ovary! Can you believe clomid did not do the trick and now the opposite has happened! We were gutted. I am currently living in Doha, Qatar. The Doctor here at the government hospital has said that for October and November we should have a rest and give my ovaries time to recover from being put under strain.

I wondered if anybody else has experience with what happens next?! Basically the Doc said I could try IUI again as it is free no matter how may times you try it (IVF not free!) but he said that the very same could happen again and it will be cancelled. The only way to avoid this is by giving me half the dose that is normally given in Gonadatropin injections, however he said I may still have 10 follicles, who knows! I guess there is no harm in trying and just except it may be cancelled again! I just wondered if any ladies out there had experienced the same thing and if they know anything about taking a lower dose as the doctor said this is not normally done. 

I clearly only have mild PCOS, although been trying to conceive for over 4 years!!! The Clomid worked and I was ovulating but I took this around 7 times at 100mg but apparently I did not get pregnant as the Oestrogen side effect from Clomid blocked the sperm from swimming to the egg!!! Is this right?!

Any way next option is IVF and the waiting list is until March!!!! Any advice would be greatly appreciated about PCOS and IUI conception stories 

Caroline xxxxxxx


----------



## esperanzav (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi Caroline,

I don't know about the exact dosages, but overall what your doctor said sounds appropriate about taking a break and then trying with an adjusted dosage. From what I have read, since each woman is different, when the doctor starts a treatment, they are also learning how your body reacts. Then they adjust the dosage (or change the type of medication) depending on what happens. 

"sperm from swimming to the egg!!! Is this right?!"

This I have no idea.

regards


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

I had the same thing happen to me on my first try at IUI - I was on 50mg clomid and 75iu Gonal F and ended up with 13 follicles and OHSS.

This cycle I was taken off the clomid, and just left on 75iu Gonal F.  At my scan, I only had 1 follicle which was mature enough, and some smaller ones, so they said that next cycle they'll put me on a higher dose of Gonal F and try and get another one or two.  

I didn't have time off in between cycles though, even with me developing OHSS.  I had to be scanned every other day to check on that, but by CD5 all the follicles were gone anyway so I was allowed to start stimming again and I'm just waiting on AF arriving any day now.

I think it is always a risk that you will still over-stim, but there is no way of nkowing which is the best treatment for you until you actually give it ago and it's just tweaked along the way.

Good luck

Suzie xx


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

Hi Caroline
With PCOS getting the dosage right is always a bit of a guessing game.  My first cycle I was on the lowest dose of stims my clinic usually give and I ended up with five mature follicles by day 9.  The second cycle I had half that dosage and struggled to get to one mature follicle by day 20.  I would have a rest and then try a different dose, fingers crossed they'll find the one that suits you best


----------



## pinkfairy (May 5, 2010)

Thank you ladies for your replies. They have helped and it is reassuring to know that it is just a matter of adjusting medications. Just hope I don't go the other way and have no ovulation on lower dose!

Off to the doctors again next week and hopefully I can get going again with treatment. I would rather be trying something rather than nothing!

All the best to you all!

Caroline xx


----------

